# Yes Optimistic...but quicker



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Love my 154 Optimistic so much so, I'm debating on getting another that's 151 hoping that it's quicker edge to edge. Then again, maybe I should look into another board since having two of one is probably overkill. 

Any suggestions for a board similar to the Optimistic, but better for tree runs?

170lbs, size 9 boot if you care about such things.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Look at a 51 K2 Simple Pleasures, 150 Burton Stun Gun, Moss U4, Wing Swallow, Gentem Hornet, Spoon Fish 52, 150 Jones Mind Expander, DC House of Powder Medium.


----------



## pcv1 (Jan 5, 2019)

@Nivek, how is the edge hold on the K2 SP on hard snow/icy snow? No edge tech there whereas the Optimistic has underbite. I find the Optimistic's edge hold on ice is great.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

I love my Lib Tech Orca 153, it`s quick, stable and buckets of fun all day long!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

pcv1 said:


> @Nivek, how is the edge hold on the K2 SP on hard snow/icy snow? No edge tech there whereas the Optimistic has underbite. I find the Optimistic's edge hold on ice is great.


Edge tech is extra. K2 has some of the most dialed sidecut geometries out there. It rails.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Maybe try the Yes Y, which is new for next season. The nose/tail rocker isn't any more pronounced, but starts just a tiny bit earlier, along with a hair softer flex. That, along with sizing down to a slightly shorter/narrower size, should get you what you want with a similar feel to your current Opti.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Triple8Sol said:


> Maybe try the Yes Y, which is new for next season. The nose/tail rocker isn't any more pronounced, but starts just a tiny bit earlier, along with a hair softer flex. That, along with sizing down to a slightly shorter/narrower size, should get you what you want with a similar feel to your current Opti.


Actually was looking at that one too. Would have to demo to make sure it's not just a cheap feeling Optimistic.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

boisell said:


> Actually was looking at that one too. Would have to demo to make sure it's not just a cheap feeling Optimistic.


What does that even mean? Not sure what a "cheap feeling" board is to you?


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Triple8Sol said:


> What does that even mean? Not sure what a "cheap feeling" board is to you?


Sometimes cheap is just hyperbolic. Was talking about the construction of the Optimistic, maybe that is what makes it a great board. The Y, with different construction, may just feel like an average all mountain board, so I'd like to demo it before I would buy it. Maybe it feels the same. Maybe it sucks. Maybe it's still a great board, but different from the Optimistic and fills what I'm looking for. Just want to try before I buy.

Note: Edited to sound less dickish.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

You sure it's the board? I thought the Optimistic was pretty nimble. Then again I have no idea what the weight recommendations are. I rode the 157 at about 220lbs.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

taco tuesday said:


> You sure it's the board? I thought the Optimistic was pretty nimble. Then again I have no idea what the weight recommendations are. I rode the 157 at about 220lbs.


I feel it's nimble enough in the trees, just takes a bit of muscle with the width and stiffness. Don't get me wrong, I love the board, I just feel you really have to lean into that tail to move it sometimes in tight situations. I was more curious if the 151 felt different than the 154 due to the decreased width. I may actually just get a Basic Decade to complement it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

boisell said:


> As in if the construction of the Optimistic is what makes it a great board. The Y, with different construction, may just feel like an average all mountain board, hence, I'd like to demo it before I would buy it. Maybe it feels the same, maybe it's still a great board, but different from the Optimistic. Sometimes cheap is just hyperbolic, don't take it so personally.


Asking for clarification regarding an unqualified, general statement, is suddenly personal? k: It's a lower pricepoint with a less fancy build but no it does not feel cheap like a Korua or Mervin.



taco tuesday said:


> You sure it's the board? I thought the Optimistic was pretty nimble. Then again I have no idea what the weight recommendations are. I rode the 157 at about 220lbs.


His weight (170) is right in the sweet spot of the 154's flex but it's pretty wide for a 9.0 boot. There are definitely more nimble boards out there, but I've never found it to be a real issue with either my Opti or Y.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Triple8Sol said:


> Asking for clarification regarding an unqualified, general statement, is suddenly personal? k: It's a lower pricepoint with a less fancy build but no it does not feel cheap like a Korua or Mervin.


You're 100% right, I read it in the wrong tone, and then tried to edit it before you read it, I failed at that too.

Thanks for the info on the Y. Yes is making some killer boards so now I have to decide on a few.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Triple8Sol said:


> His weight (170) is right in the sweet spot of the 154's flex but it's pretty wide for smaller 9.0 feet. There are definitely more nimble boards out there, but I've never found it to be a real issue with either my Opti or Y.


So one other question since you seem to like Yes boards, if you had your choice between a 151 Optimistic (2018), 151 Y, or a 155 Decade, which one would you get?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

boisell said:


> So one other question since you seem to like Yes boards, if you had your choice between a 151 Optimistic (2018), 151 Y, or a 155 Decade, which one would you get?


I do like Yes boards and as a brand, but haven't owned that many...maybe 5 or so. Haven't tried the Decade so I can't really say, but I've heard good things from people that can rip. Would make sense to get something a bit different than what you have currently though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Having just ridden The Y, I'd say go that route. Same outline as the Optmistic, softer torsionally, different camber profile so it initiates turns easier and with more flex in the middle. Great ride and what I feel fits for the person that can't handle the lack of torsional flex in the Optimistic. Otherwise if you want to go way softer and more nimble there's the new Yes Hybrid, but you'll sacrifice stability for playfulness with that board. Or say fuck it and get an Orca.


----------



## pcv1 (Jan 5, 2019)

boisell said:


> Love my 154 Optimistic so much so, I'm debating on getting another that's 151 hoping that it's *quicker edge to edge*.


@biosell, which bindings do you use with your Optimistic? I went from Union Force to K2 Lien AT on my Optimistic 157. Made a huge difference in edge to edge handling. Then I adjusted foreward lean from zero degrees to one step foreward on the K2 Lien AT bindings, which improved the edge to edge quickness even more.

Now I've upgraded to Union Ultra FC 2019 bindings for my Opti! I'm expecting even more quickness and responsiveness with those. Looking foreward to trying them out on Saturday .

I too debated downsizing the opti from 157 to 154 for improved edge to edge quickness, but tweaking your bindings or changing them for stiffer ones will also make a difference.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

pcv1 said:


> @biosell, which bindings do you use with your Optimistic? I went from Union Force to K2 Lien AT on my Optimistic 157. Made a huge difference in edge to edge handling. Then I adjusted foreward lean from zero degrees to one step foreward on the K2 Lien AT bindings, which improved the edge to edge quickness even more.
> 
> Now I've upgraded to Union Ultra FC 2019 bindings for my Opti! I'm expecting even more quickness and responsiveness with those. Looking foreward to trying them out on Saturday .
> 
> I too debated downsizing the opti from 157 to 154 for improved edge to edge quickness, but tweaking your bindings or changing them for stiffer ones will also make a difference.


That may be the call. I have Union Atlas on them right now so not too flexy. Maybe I'll try adjusting the forward lean a bit. Those FCs are on another level though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

boisell said:


> I feel it's nimble enough in the trees, just takes a bit of muscle with the width and stiffness. Don't get me wrong, I love the board, I just feel you really have to lean into that tail to move it sometimes in tight situations. I was more curious if the 151 felt different than the 154 due to the decreased width. I may actually just get a Basic Decade to complement it.


Maybe what you really need to seek out is something with a softer tail, or less of a tail (fish/swallow).


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Triple8Sol said:


> Maybe what you really need to seek out is something with a softer tail, or less of a tail (fish/swallow).


Trying a swallowtail is definitely on the list of things to do next winter. I had a storm chaser this year but sold it bc it was too small.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

boisell said:


> Trying a swallowtail is definitely on the list of things to do next winter. I had a storm chaser this year but sold it bc it was too small.


You must've had the 142 huh? You'd want a 147.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Nivek said:


> pcv1 said:
> 
> 
> > @Nivek, how is the edge hold on the K2 SP on hard snow/icy snow? No edge tech there whereas the Optimistic has underbite. I find the Optimistic's edge hold on ice is great.
> ...


Considering trying a short fat carver that handles trees and pow. Between Optimistic 154 and SP 156 or maybe Rossi Sushimi.
How would you compare K2’s edge hold to Salomon’s EQ/Quadralizer on e.g. Assassin?


----------



## alpengott (Mar 1, 2018)

Get a Moss C3 :x


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

alpengott said:


> Get a Moss C3 :x


Have you ridden one?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

pcv1 said:


> @Nivek, how is the edge hold on the K2 SP on hard snow/icy snow? No edge tech there whereas the Optimistic has underbite. I find the Optimistic's edge hold on ice is great.


 @pcv1
I see in your footnote that you own both SP 156 and Opti 157 now ? How would you compare these two? I’m interested in the edge hold on icy snow the most but the more insight the better. Big thanks!


----------



## pcv1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Damian Å�ach said:


> @pcv1
> I see in your footnote that you own both SP 156 and Opti 157 now ? How would you compare these two? I’m interested in the edge hold on icy snow the most but the more insight the better. Big thanks!


 @Damian Å�ach,
if you're looking for a short/wide board with great edge hold on icy snow, both the Opti and the K2 SP are top choices. I've ridden both on hard packed icy conditions, and they are both really, really great with regard to edge hold. However, on icy snow I prefer the Optimistic between the two (comparing the 157 against SP 156) as I find it lighter and quicker edge to edge than the SP in these conditions. This probably due to the wider nose and waist.

The most notably difference IMO is problably the sidecut and turn radius. With the Opti you get really tight turns, with the SP bigger line turns. Both are really top notch short/wide carving boards of course, if that's what you're after, but with somewhat unique personality and behaviour. In general, I find you have to drive the SP more from the back foot than the Opti. I've ridden the Opti in pow, which was good. I think the SP will be even better in the pow department. More surfy.

Both boards are on the stiffer side and benefits from stiff bindings (and boots) IMO. I went from Union Force to Union Falcor to Union FC. Didn't like Force or Falcor. I've also ridden them both with K2 Lien AT, which was nice. The setup I use now is Union FC on both. Changed the board feel and response completely (in comparison to Force and Falcor)!

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

pcv1 said:


> Hope this helps a little <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Not a little, you’ve helped a lot, big thanks! ?

My question about the edge hold comes from my first board which was a K2 Standard 161. For sure it was considerably better carver with a better edge hold compared to my friend’s Burton Instigator 160 but both were flat rockers so hard to tell for me how K2 sidecut works on a proper camber dominant board. Glad to hear that you rate K2 SP close to the Optimistic as magne/midbite/underbite tech provide the best edge hold I’ve experienced so far.

Your impressions seem to be in line with the tech specs of both boards. 
So Optimistic is actually kind of a twin with a huge nose and chopped tail and SP is a more of a backseat camber surfer.

The only thing I ‚don’t like’ in your review is the Falcor part hah
I also didn’t like Forces but did like Strata (much better straps) so ended with a pair of Falcors for the next season to handle Greats (medium flex) and stiffer boards that will enter my quiver. I doubt FC would be suitable for Greats anyway so ‚no drama’ so far that I opted for Falcors ?

I want to find a pow friendly poppy board that holds an edge in hard carves no matter the conditions (I have Rossi XV but 9 m sidecut is not my style, I don’t enjoy pointing down and bombing anyway). Sidecut 7,5- 8,5 m would be perfect. Considering K2 SP/Dupraz 5”5 for their backseat cambers, Opti, Arbor Gucchi or Capita Kazu for a more centered ride. Life’s hard.


----------



## pcv1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Damian Å�ach said:


> Not a little, you’ve helped a lot, big thanks! ?
> 
> My question about the edge hold comes from my first board which was a K2 Standard 161. For sure it was considerably better carver with a better edge hold compared to my friend’s Burton Instigator 160 but both were flat rockers so hard to tell for me how K2 sidecut works on a proper camber dominant board. Glad to hear that you rate K2 SP close to the Optimistic as magne/midbite/underbite tech provide the best edge hold I’ve experienced so far.
> 
> ...


Yes, the Optimistic is a directional twin with the stance centered on the sidecut (zero setback) and the SP is a tapered directional board with 19 mm setback. Don't pay attention to my opinion of the Falcor bindings, though . They are highly regarded and sold out almost everywhere (at least around where I live). My brother is riding them on the Yes PYL and is very satisfied with them.

I also ride the Nitro Woodcarver. Can't say enough good things about that board. Equal edge hold as the Opti IMO, but with more pop (or easier to engage the pop) and overall a very fun board that's also excellent in carving. In my opinion it behaves similar to the Opti in turning as they're both tight turners. Haven't ridden it in pow yet, but hear it's good there as well.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm confused as to how you two have determined that the Optimistic is an kind of twin. It has slight taper, stance set back considerably on the overall length of the board and considerably different nose and tail shapes. At what point would you say a board is no longer considered a twin of some sort?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

taco tuesday said:


> I'm confused as to how you two have determined that the Optimistic is an kind of twin. It has slight taper, stance set back considerably on the overall length of the board and considerably different nose and tail shapes. At what point would you say a board is no longer considered a twin of some sort?


What I meant there was the centered stance on the sidecut, old one had 2-4-2 Camrock (so seems symmetrical at that point) vs a backseat camber on SP. 
But yeah, sounds like we’re trying to push any board to a twin category. It’s a fully directional board with a centered stance on the sidecut, just less directional than SP.
@pcv1
Thanks for the suggestion! Actually I had a look on it long time ago but missed the tight sidecut part. Thought it’s kind of Ride Timeless board for long turns. It doesn’t get that much love from the reviewers/is not recommended that frequently as other boards. If it holds an edge like Opti I’m shortlisting it now.

No issues with your 11 US toe drag while euro carving? And how is the topsheet durability?


----------

